# Ford Capri 280 Brooklands enhancement detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I did an enhancement detail on a friend's Ford Capri 280 Brooklands, this is really well looked after by the owner and is only used as a summer fun car but gets well used in the summer going to shows and car meets. 
Andy had already removed the front/rear bumpers, end caps, front grill and headlamp surrounds

Products and equipment used

Dodo Lime prime
Dodo supernatural hybrid
General microfibres
Poorboys deluxe mega towel
Uber microfiber towels
Uber drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet pro tyre gel
Valet pro citrus bling
Valet pro PH neutral snowfoam
Meg's hyper wash
Autosmart Tardis
German applicator
Autosol metal polish
00 grade wire wool
Bilt Hamber auto clay bar (soft)
Race Glaze Colour enhance 
Various wheel brushes
Makita rotary polisher
Karcher pressure washer
Noodle wash mitt
Uber Microfiber drying towel
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Snow foam gun
3m masking tape
Finish kare 425
Jetseal 109

The car before I start









































































I started by giving the car blast off with the pressure washer as it only really had light covering of dust on it, the car was then snowfoamed using a mix of megs hyper wash and snowfoam .Whilst this did its stuff the inside of the petrol flap and trims were cleaned using a soft brush and I cleaned the wheels using the bilberry wheel cleaner and various wheel brushes, these alloys are in very good condition with only a slight mark on the rim of 1 wheel.
































































This was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and washed using Meg's hyper wash and the 2 bucket method and a wash mitt before being power rinsed off and dried. The lower parts of the car and inner arch lips where sprayed with Tardis which was left to do its stuff before being wiped down with a microfibre cloth




























The car was then rinsed off using a open ended hose and left wet before claying using citrus bling and water mix( 4 to 1) clay bar which didn't really pull much from the paint work except some slight tree sap from the roof it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using a Uber microfiber drying towel.


















Car was then taped up using 3m masking tape, a couple of quick 50/50 using the lime prime and 3m yellow polishing pads before getting on with the rest car.




























Then started to work my way round the rest of the car, drivers side









































































50/50 0n the number plate recess
































































Then started to work my way round the passenger side


















































































50/50 on the roof



















Attempted 50/50 on the bonnet but decided to rain instead



















So got some beading shots























































Full bonnet



















After polishing my way round the car with the rotary, I applied the Dodo supernatural hydrid wax/sealant using a german applicator pad and left to cure before buffing using poorboys microfibre clothes.



























































































Exhaust was polished up using Autosol and 00 grade wire wool and general microfibers.

Before




























After




























During the showers i dressed all the rubber trim with the race glaze Colour enhance



















And hand polished the light surrounds using limeprime and a german applicator pad



















The car was then given a final wipe down using Finishkare 425, and the glass was cleaned using neat citrus bling and the wheels were given 2 coats of Jetseal 109 and the tyres giving a coat of Valet pro tyre dressing.The car was then tucked back up into the garage whilst Andy repainted the bumpers




























Due to the weather it was nearly 2 weeks before I could get some finished shots.







































































































































A couple of interior shots.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thats a gorgeous car, i love the colour and the interior looks mint! Not normally a fan of Capri's but i really like that one!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice and good work.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a great car and a great job done on it, we seem to be having quite a few of the old capris on here recently.:thumb:

Kev


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been waiting for this one.

What a smasher. Lovely jubbly :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Mind blowing. Thanks for posting. Bloody gorgeous.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

My first 2 cars were Capri's and i remember when the 280 first came out and the excitement around it.
The finished car is stunning and a real credit to you and the owner :thumb:

Simon


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

A couple of my mate had these a few years ago ( one of them did the turbo tecknics conversion) and they are uber retro...

Is that a 28 special hiding in the back ground of a few of the pics?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job, great looking car, very nice example of a classic.:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

wedgie said:


> A couple of my mate had these a few years ago ( one of them did the turbo tecknics conversion) and they are uber retro...
> 
> Is that a 28 special hiding in the back ground of a few of the pics?


A Capri laser under the tarpaulin and Andy also has a 2.8i Special Capri too


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Great job matey, looks really well after your work.... :thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Great photos, great work and a stunning classic ford!:thumb:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Excellent work - and what a lucky owner.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work mate, looks a real tidy job.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic work


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Great Job


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

simply the best.


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

nice work matey


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Shaun on a bit of a classic to be fair, nice colour and plenty of depth added, thanks for sharing........:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning...:thumb: and i think the Capri's will have enough posts for a subsection soon...:lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Little bit of trivia for you: When Ford were planning this swansong Capri model towards the end of 1986, they originally estimated they had 500 shells left, and so it was to be called the Capri 500 and graphics were commissioned etc. accordingly.

However, when someone actually went and looked (might have been a project Trident work experience lad sent to the warehouse in his lunch break with a pen and pad of paper, who knows? lol), it turned out they'd vastly underestimated the number and there were in fact 1038, which is how many 280s were made. The 'Brooklands', as they're now commonly referred to, wasn't ever officially in the name - it just relates to the colour. 'Capri 1038' didn't quite have the same ring to it as would have 'Capri 500', so they went with 280 instead :thumb:

Lovely looking example btw. :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice anorak work Mr V :lol:


OP - Stunning car, and great work :argie::thumb:


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

Amazing car  and amazing work


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Nice anorak work Mr V :lol:


Why thankyou  I could bore everyone for hours with retro Ford and Porsche trivia.....

In fact did I ever tell you all about the..........where are you going? :lol:


----------



## Ritchi (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought that colur was Caspian Blue?


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice work, good improvement !


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Brilliant!

I love that car and what a first class job.

I wonder how it drives in comparisson to "modern" machinery?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very very nice, superb work, that looks mint 

Is that a small amount of rust forming on the inside of the fuel flap?, if it is it needs sorting asap before it eats itself out.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

As i said over on SCN mate, awesome work... lovely example now looking all the better for your efforts :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I love that car and what a first class job.
> 
> I wonder how it drives in comparisson to "modern" machinery?


With a massive grin inducing sideways slide :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job on a beauty 

Baz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Brings back fond memories of my 2.8i's, Happy days.:thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful job on a Beautiful classic Ford:argie::thumb: really enjoyed your write up.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

aaaah the memories :lol: , my favourite car ever was my red capri , 20 years ago now though


great job :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like its straight out of the box
Top job done :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

For anyone interested, there are a few really nice concours Capris in the special 'magbook' published by Retro Ford magazine available exclusively in WHSmiths now - called 'Concours Ford'. 

There's a green Mk.1 RS3100, a black Mk.2 3.0S, Signal orange Mk.3 3.0S, Red Mk3 2.8 Injection Special and 280 like this one :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I did a restoration with a mate on one of these...will see if i can dig it out....


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

My fave car of all time, hence my user name here and on Uksaabs too.....if my numbers ever come up I'm having one!

Wonderful car and a wonderful result!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Shaun thats an amazing detail and superb writeup. Love the pic where you can see the rotary and 3M pad picking up the paint from the oxidized areas.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

jonjay said:


> Shaun thats an amazing detail and superb writeup. Love the pic where you can see the rotary and 3M pad picking up the paint from the oxidized areas.


Cheers Maz:thumb:


----------



## *cossiedave* (Dec 5, 2010)

great work


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks better than new , must admit was one of my first " want one " cars, this one is a real minter and you have done a fabulous job on it:thumb:

Thanks for the write up


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

still need another capri! 280's are stunning


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning work on an amazing Capri....


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

great job on a great car , wish i still had mine , but let it go a good few years back , demanding good money now as well , build no on the one i had was 1001,


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Stunning car credit to your friend, amazing finish too!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Gos this is a blast from my early driving days... Had 4 Capri's when I was in me early 20's 

Crystal green 2.8 first had pepper pot's on but changed to RS 7's
Black 3.0 Ghia Auto
Lacquer red 2.8 RS7's 
and the daddy was the diamond white Tickford.

Always wanted a RS3.1 but never found one.. 

Oh I paid no more than £1000 for these back in the day wish I had kept them:devil:

I see they have gone up a bit now 

Thanks for post great car loved mine in the snow was such fun :driver:

Thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is special. It looks incredible, great work :thumb:


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

that looks great but them rs wheels let it down i never know why ppl do that to the this car.. my boss won best brooklands awardy for the 25th anniversary... it didnt look as clean as that one but it was totally original..


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Thats gorgeous mate i love it.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovely work dude..............:thumb:


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

What a gorgeous car.  

You have done a fantastic job too  

James


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys, i hope to get to spend some time on Andys 2.8i Special over the holidays


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice,top work bud!:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Simon


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Good Job!


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

loved that detail. good to see a mint retro like a capri.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Superb job, nice car too.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Stunning car and excellent work there dude. 

Is the car restored or original? Must be one of the best examples left!

Good job


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Love Capris and this is the ultimate IMO
did see one two years ago at a ford show at Southall racecourse was trailored to the show as still unregistered had 170 miles on the clock.
Also remember some years ago seeing the crime of the centuary, Brooklands Capri (Lovely) Registration number THE 280 S (Great) But the crime, a wacking great Can-Am spoiler stuck in the place of the discreet lip spoiler. Made my blood boil at the time Beuaty is in the eye of the be holder but there should be a law against extreme bad taste on a classic car.


----------



## Shovel (May 6, 2011)

I had a 3.0s with x pack body kit (wide arches) back in the day when I was 19:driver:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb! It's great to see classic Fords like this in tip-top condition!:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

jubileebug said:


> Stunning car and excellent work there dude.
> 
> Is the car restored or original? Must be one of the best examples left!
> 
> Good job


All original matey, it`s one of Doctor Brooklands old cars.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, where do i start?

I love my fords and classic fords so much, infact my family and i have only ever had fords. Only in the last 3 months had i sold my fiesta st and rs turbo and bought a bmw 330 as fancied something posh for a bit lol.

My dad had capris but before i was born and whilst i was too young to realise. He had a blue 3.0 ghia which apparently sounded amazing.

I do remember about 12 years ago when i was 16 someone down the road from us had a black D reg 2.8 injection which was immaculate. He sold it after a while and got a again immaculate standard black G reg escort rs turbo, was the car that badly made me want one.

280 brooklands are my favourite though, i love the colour and i love the rs 7 spokes, even if they kind of look a bit too modern for the car, imo!! Still love them on it though.

Yours is an amazing example, thanks for putting the pics up mate.


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

cant say much more than what others have stated, ''that is one superb example'' we should cherish cars like that, I am sure its brought back lots of memories for many people seeing one is so good condition.
I work In Hartlepool, if its out and about I will keep my eye out for it!!

I wonder what cars of today we will be still looking at in 20 or 30yrs time?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

HEATH said:


> cant say much more than what others have stated, ''that is one superb example'' we should cherish cars like that, I am sure its brought back lots of memories for many people seeing one is so good condition.
> I work In Hartlepool, if its out and about I will keep my eye out for it!!
> 
> I wonder what cars of today we will be still looking at in 20 or 30yrs time?


Cheers matey, you may not see this one as she is a summer car only but you may see his mint blue over silver 2.8i special as that still getting used. I`m will be doing a write up on it soon and on one of his Fiesta ST`s


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Mike k said:


> Wow, where do i start?
> 
> I love my fords and classic fords so much, infact my family and i have only ever had fords. Only in the last 3 months had i sold my fiesta st and rs turbo and bought a bmw 330 as fancied something posh for a bit lol.
> 
> ...


If you like RS fords you might like this write up matey

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217837


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely work and results mate :thumb:


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice classic, and a great job. I had a 3.0S in my younger days, always wanted a 280.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Love it , 

But for me it's the wheels :argie: , I love the wheels :argie: , that is the greatest alloy ever made :thumb:

Going to go and calm down a bit now


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

:argie: That is one gorgeous looking Capri. Looked in pretty stunning condition to start with.
Great job:thumb:

Notice the Capri under the cover? one on the road and the Fiesta ST and the Fiesta ST over the road. A few Ford fans there.

I also noticed the number plate in the garage is the same as the Fiesta ST parked in the driveway opposite...

Chris.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> :argie: That is one gorgeous looking Capri. Looked in pretty stunning condition to start with.
> Great job:thumb:
> 
> Notice the Capri under the cover? one on the road and the Fiesta ST and the Fiesta ST over the road. A few Ford fans there.
> ...


Andy owns the Brookie, a mint 2.8i special in the back ground of some one the pics, the his/hers fiesta st`s and the capri under the cover is a low milage 2l laser one owner from new which bought from isle of white middle of last year


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice indeed, absolute timewarp! Whats the mileage?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

absolutely beautiful motor!!! and i spied THREE at one point during that detail!!


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Cheers matey, you may not see this one as she is a summer car only but you may see his mint blue over silver 2.8i special as that still getting used. I`m be doing a wite on it soon and on one of his Fiesta ST`s


Ive got tonnes of pics of my fez st when i had it, was stupidly clean, will post them up in the showroom this evening for anyone whos interested to see.


----------



## hicksy (Nov 24, 2008)

What an awsome car , great work and photos


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Done a lovely job there mate! what colour is it? Looks similar to my caspian blue xr2


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Top dollar loving that Capri lucky mate , you have got a good result car looking great did i see another blue won in the background?, thanks for sharing your work on classic ford


----------



## ST_Tarps (May 8, 2011)

Great write up on an amazing car!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

M.O.S said:


> Very nice indeed, absolute timewarp! Whats the mileage?


It`s done 50,000 matey


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Jonathanmarsh24 said:


> Done a lovely job there mate! what colour is it? Looks similar to my caspian blue xr2


Think its just classed as ford brooklands green, but does have a blue tint in certain light:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Top dollar loving that Capri lucky mate , you have got a good result car looking great did i see another blue won in the background?, thanks for sharing your work on classic ford


Andy the owner also owns the 2.8i special in the background and 1.6 laser under the covers, 2 fiesta ST`s and also now a Tickford capri in the thread below

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=247287


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

That really is a very lovely example. Stunning.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

your a good friend, awesome results.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy Mackerel my most fav car of all time. Top work :thumb:


----------



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

Such a beautiful car! Great job!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely car that looks better than new! I'm biased though , as I had one for 2 years and still wish I hadnt sold it. A few points from reading the thread: The wheels ARE correct for the car , however they have RS centre caps instead of the standard fit Ford oval baged ones. Also , there is definately a Blue tint to Brooklands Green , so much so that on the V5 they are all listed as being Blue!

Heres my old one....


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Once again,top work there.:buffer:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers matey


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

amazing work, never seen a capri looking that good before. 

id be over the moon if i came back to see my carpi looking that good!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Dave, what capri you got ???


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you like Capri's mate?  Just kidding, that is one chuffing lovely motor well done


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

IanA said:


> Do you like Capri's mate?  Just kidding, that is one chuffing lovely motor well done


Not mine Ian, belongs to one of my bestest mates :thumb:, means i still get to drive them though :lol::lol:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Got to say that that looks great! In my books, it didn't look that bad before you started!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate


Brian


----------



## Wested (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks great fella, nice detailing! 

I grew up with Capri's (1.6 was my first car) and have owned loads over the years. Always fancied a 280, but I have a huge soft spot for the roar of the 3.0 engine.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers matey, the Brookie is coming back in the next few days for a freshen up and change of LSP


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Still loving this thread.


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Fantastic work mate. I am doing one of these next year, and i was thinking of what to use for the car. This write up has given me some good ideas to think about. Thanks


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Beast


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looking absolutely georgous. I knew a fellow who had a black one many years ago and have always had a soft spot for them since.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys, more photos of the Brooklands here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272286


----------



## andyhogg280 (May 27, 2011)

some of these pics are my fav of this car mate smile every time i read this cheers :wave:


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

Top car, top job well done fella...always loved these when you could by one new, the trouble was stopping it being nicked!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:argie:


----------

